# Improving memo time



## Underwatercuber (Jun 14, 2017)

So I want to improve my memo and I have heard of a technique called "timed memo" all over where you only give yourself an allotted amount of time to memo your cube which helps force you to memo faster. I am wondering 2 things about this.
1. Where do I start? My memo ranges from 0:50 to 1:10 where do I start?
2. What's the best way for timing the memo? Should I set a timer that goes off during memo? Or is there an alternative method?
Thanks for the help guys <3


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 14, 2017)

I've been meaning to try this. It would be ideal if there were a timer whose functionality included pre-setting beeps to occur at specified times. For example, I could set the timer to beep after 12 seconds and then again after another 6 seconds. Does such a timer exist? If not, anyone want to make one? (csTimer has a metronome feature, but it's not quite this.)


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 14, 2017)

Keroma12 said:


> I've been meaning to try this. It would be ideal if there were a timer whose functionality included pre-setting beeps to occur at specified times. For example, I could set the timer to beep after 12 seconds and then again after another 6 seconds. Does such a timer exist? If not, anyone want to make one? (csTimer has a metronome feature, but it's not quite this.)


That would be amazing. I think I might just set a timer for let's say 55 seconds if I am going for 50 seconds and I will watch the timer until it counts down from 55 to 50 and then start the timer.


----------

